# puppy ate a toy...



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

My 3 month old puppy ate three fins off a small toy turtle the other day, they were not big by any means, but they weren't tiny either, I'd say each one is a little smaller than 1/3 of a playing card, maybe and fairly thin. So he ate three of them. I was watching him and was commenting on how good he was being, and then when I looked down saw what he had done and threw out the toy. The next day he ate the hand off of a small-medium sized stuffed monkey. So then I threw out all his stuffed toys. This was on Monday and Tuesday. (it's now Saturday) He's been eating normally, no vomiting, pooping 3-4 times a day like he does normally, etc. This morning I took him out and he pooped normally and towards the end was some diarrhea. So we kept walking and he went again almost immediately after and out came the fins (though not all of them) with some more diarrhea. We walked for a while after that but no more BMs. He just ate and is acting like his normal crazy self, but I'm concerned. I know he passed some, but I always have heard if they have diarrhea it could be a blockage. I can't decide if its a blockage or if its just that the poop couldn't form because of the fins that he has now passed. I'm just concerned because I still haven't seen that monkey hand (poor monkey)... Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Possibly a partial blockage. A full blockage will not allow anything to pass through. You will see lethargy and vomiting. It's good that he has passed some of the fins, however the concern is the remainder of them. They could have been caught in any of the turns of the intestine, then along with the hand of the monkey coming in behind it is a good set up for a full blockage.

I would get him in to the evet today. Xrays will be done, possibly with barium to locate the items. They'll be able to determine if it is in position to pass through or if surgery is required. This may seem like overkill since he isn't vomiting and still eliminating, but with it being a week and still not all passed....


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I worked at a vet hosp for 25 yrs. The % of obstructions and perforations in comparison to the number of puppies chewing things they shouldn't is astronomical...but it does happen. This said you may want to give your vet a call, but if your dog is acting normal I'm not sure they will be overly concerned. We have boarded dogs that deficated entire tube socks, panties, thongs, pantyhose..etc that the owners weren't even aware had been consumed. 

Better safe than sorry for sure, give your vet a call. Keep a good thought and don't give yourself an ulcer over it... this too, shall pass one way or another. Back in the day we would feed a dog cotton to get a small object to move. We would tear some cotton into small pieces, mix it in canned food and feed it to the dog. The fibers would wrap around the object and pull it through.

Tazor may have a new jersey license plate and an old boot in his belly at any time. I try to watch him but I must say I have found him chewing the stupidest things from time to time. 

Things to be very concerned about are corn cobs, tin foil, anything that splinters..and clothing. Its good you threw the stuffed animals out.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My first shepherd ate a rock. Not kidding. He wasn't a younger pup, either. I didn't know he'd done it, but he started vomiting, and I noticed no poo. He had surgery and had it removed. He was fine. I don't think a vet would be worried unless the dog is vomiting or showing other signs of illness beyond some diarrhea. He may still pass the other objects. Until they were older, though, I couldn't give my shepherds any stuffed animals. They liked to rip them open to find the plastic squeaker and eat it.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

So glad you posted this! I have been buying toys idea to take the squeakers out!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Narny said:


> So glad you posted this! I have been buying toys idea to take the squeakers out!


What I was trying to say was I am so glad you all posted this as I have been buying toys and its a great idea to remove the squeakers.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

When in doubt take them to the vet. The peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why buy toys that a pup can rip apart?



Narny said:


> What I was trying to say was I am so glad you all posted this as I have been buying toys and its a great idea to remove the squeakers.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> why buy toys that a pup can rip apart?


I cant think of one single toy or anything else really a puppy couldnt rip apart. You have recommendations?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Our dogs seem to think that the whole point of the toy is to remove the squeeker. I do not always leave those kind of toys with the dog when I am not there though. Once they get the squeeker out, sometimes I will pocket them to use them for distractions or training. 

When a dog chews and chews and ingests toys the possibility of having a blockage is real. Most of what goes in does come out, but you might want to leave him with rubber toys or cotton rope or safe raw bones, and leave the plastic and less durable toys to play with when you can watch.


----------



## dogmama340 (Apr 18, 2012)

Narny said:


> I cant think of one single toy or anything else really a puppy couldnt rip apart. You have recommendations?


Narny- there a tons of great toys for puppies that are almost indestructible. We used the baby kong and filled it with treats. There are also Tough Enough rings and fetchers that puppies love. They are wrapped in fabric and have squeakers but impossible to rip through. 
Nylon and marrow bones also work great for puppies.


----------



## dogmama340 (Apr 18, 2012)

All the cutsie toys that squeak are cheaply made and can really cause a lot of damage to your dog not to mention rack up a huge vet bill. I understand if you have a little rat dog or something but German shepherds and other large breeds need a toy that is strong and durable. Even tennis balls can be harmful to your pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

solid toys (hard rubber, solid plastic). stuffed animals don't
stand a chance with a dog. 



Narny said:


> I cant think of one single toy or anything else really a puppy couldnt rip apart. You have recommendations?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

You can still let puppies play with stuffed toys, but watch them to see how badly they're chewing on it. If they start to destroy it, just tell them it's not a chew toy and trade it for something they can chew on (kong, bone, etc.) they'll learn the difference.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Reconsider the rope toys. I had thought they were safe, cotton, good flossing claim etc. I was wrong. Woolf decided to chew the knot off and swallowed it. Didn't realize that had happened till later in the day when the vomiting started. Initially thought upset stomach because we were in the process of changing food. Then the lethargy began, completely abnormal for him to not be on the go (5 mths). Got him into the vet that afternoon, shaky walking in and that began about 3 days at the vet.

Needless to say even now at almost 2 yr, Woolf does not have access to rope toys unless it is being used for tug play and then immediately put up.


----------

